# Wie groß ist das Universum?



## On/OFF (20. Oktober 2012)

*Wie groß ist das Universum?*

Die meisten sagen das Universum ist ca 13,5 Milliarden Lichtjahre groß bzw der Urknall *wenn es den überhaupt gab* ist so alt. Die kommen anscheinend nur deswegen darauf , weil es technisch nicht weiter möglich ist um weiter zu sehn . 

Und die eigentliche Frage die mich brennend interessiert ist : *Wo war der Urknall ?* ( im Verhältnis zum Standpunpt der Erde im Raum ? ). Und ist das Universum Rund ? Was ich auch nicht glaube , wenn man sich so die Theorie anschaut .  

Wenn ich die Urknall-Theorie so sehe sieht das alles so aus als hätte der Urknall direkt in unserem Sonnensystem stattgefunden, was ich für sehr unwarscheinlich halte. Hat son Touch von dem was so Kirchen/Religionen einem Glauben machen wollen.

Ich frag mich eigentlich wie kommen die auf die 13,5 milliarden Lichtjahre der Größe / Alter.

Mann müsste doch in die eine Richtung 9 milliarden Lichtjahre weit schauen können ,   und in eine andere Richtung zb   17,8 milliarden Lichtjahre zb . ( wo war der Urknall?

Oder kann man von der Erde aus in alle Richtungen 13,5 milliarden Lichtjahre weit schauen   ? Dann müsste der Urknall ja hier bzw in unmittelbareer Nähe gewesen sein ?


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

Es gibt keinen Punkt für den Urknall da mit dem Urknall ja auch Raum und Zeit entstanden sind.
Und Größe ist eben auch nicht richtig. Das Universum soll so 13-14 Milliarden Jahre alt sein. Wenn du also 14 Milliarden Jahre in Lichtjahre umwandelst -- denn was anders ist das ja nicht da das Alter des Universums nur daran geschätzt wird wie weit sie ins All schauen können und bei den 13-14 Milliarden ist eben eine Mauer -- siehst du nur die 14 Milliarden Lichtjahre. Weiter geht nicht.
Schaust du aber gleichzeitig ins All schaust du auch in die Vergangenheit denn das Licht braucht eben die 13 Milliarden Jahre um "von ganz hinten" zu uns zu kommen. Du kannst also davon ausgehen dass es "dahinter" keine Sterne und sowas gab. Deshalb gibt es auch kein Licht das noch weiter weg ist bzw. noch älter ist.

Du kannst von allen Seiten 13 Milliarden Lichtjahre weit ins All schauen. Woanders wird es exakt genauso sein da es kein Mittelpunkt und kein Anfangspunkt gibt.


----------



## GoldenMic (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

An dieser Stelle empfehle ich mal:

The size of Universe take a tour.. - YouTube

und

Scale of Universe - Interactive Scale of the Universe Tool

Wir sind mitnichten in der Mitte des Universums, wohl eher am Rand.


----------



## On/OFF (20. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst von allen Seiten 13 Milliarden Lichtjahre weit ins All schauen. Woanders wird es exakt genauso sein da es kein Mittelpunkt und kein Anfangspunkt gibt.



Meiste wirklich  ?   , aber wenn ich jetzt paar Galaxien weiter wohnen würde ,zb   in einer 8 milliarden Jahre enfernten  von Unserer.   Dann kann ich auch nur in jede Richting 13,5 milliarden Lichtejahre weit schauen   ?   .............glaub ich nicht .    Dann müsste ich ja im Idealfall / kürzeste distanz   nur 5,5 milliarden Jahre weit schauen können.


Falls du recht hast  , wäre ja das Universum unendlich. Weil ich es immer weiter ausdehne , je nachdem wo ich stehe . Und dann stimmt das mit den 13 mrd Ljahren ja nicht mehr .

Und das Sternenbild sieht ja auch anders aus , wenn ich zb von einer 6 mrd Ljahre entfernten Galaxie ins Universum schaue . *Oder nicht ?*
 ^^



GoldenMic schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle empfehle ich mal:
> 
> The size of Universe take a tour.. - YouTube
> 
> ...




Schau ich mir demnächst an


----------



## Robonator (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

Sagt mal hatten wir nicht schon so einen Thread?


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Meiste wirklich  ?   , aber wenn ich jetzt paar Galaxien weiter wohnen würde ,zb   in einer 8 milliarden Jahre enfernten  von Unserer.   Dann kann ich auch nur in jede Richting 13,5 milliarden Lichtejahre weit schauen   ?   .............glaub ich nicht .    Dann müsste ich ja im Idealfall / kürzeste distanz   nur 5,5 milliarden Jahre weit schauen können.


 
Warum sollten wir der Mittelpunkt sein?

Früher dachte man die Erde wäre das. Bis die Sonne in den Mittelpunkt kam.
Danach erkannte man dass die Sonne nur ein gewöhnlicher Stern unter vielen ist und nicht mal im Zentrum einer Galaxie ist. 
Die Sonne ist in einem der Spiralarme der Galaxie. Also weit weg vom Zentrum der Galaxie -- was auch ganz gut ist.

Das Universum ist ja kein Flacher Raum wo es einen Rand und eine Mitte gibt. Diese Vorstellung musst du komplett fallen lassen.



On/OFF schrieb:


> Falls du recht hast , wäre ja das Universum unendlich. Weil ich es immer weiter ausdehne , je nachdem wo ich stehe . Und dann stimmt das mit den 13 mrd Ljahren ja nicht mehr .



Das Universum ist ja nicht unendlich. Das Universum verändert sich ja. Mit ihm wächst auch der Raum. Du musst halt davon wegkommen dass das Universum irgendwo drin ist. Der Raum selbst ist das Universum.
Vorstellbar ist das halt nicht.



On/OFF schrieb:


> Und das Sternenbild sieht ja auch anders aus , wenn ich zb von einer 6 mrd Ljahre entfernten Galaxie ins Universum schaue . Oder nicht ?



Natürlich. Sternbilder ändern sich ja schon wenn du auf der Südhalbkugel bist.
Die Stern die du am Himmel siehst sind ja nicht so weit weg -- relativ gesehen.
Und ein Sternenbild besteht ja auch nicht aus wirklich zusammenhängenden Sternen. Sie sind in Blickrichtung nur nah beieinander. In der Realität sind ihre Entfernungen zueinander aber sehr groß.


----------



## On/OFF (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

zitat von Treshold : Das Universum ist ja kein Flacher Raum wo es einen Rand und eine Mitte gibt. Diese Vorstellung musst du komplett fallen lassen.

So blöd bin ich ja nun auch nicht ^^    Sonst hätte ich die Frage so nichtgestellt in Startpost.

Deine Aussage  , klingt halt komisch  bzw die Urknalltheorie .    Beim Urknall began Raum und Zeit zu existieren ( nach deren ihrer Theorie )  . Und danach hat es sich kontinuierlich ausgedehnt .  Und wenn es Raum gibt sprich 3 Dimensionen , und wir nicht in der Mitte liegen  . Warum kann ich dann in jede Richtung konstant nur 13 Lichtjahre weit schauen ?


Ich glaub , wenn ich in einer 8 mrd Lichtjahre weit entfernten  Galaxie in den Himmel schauen würde , sähe das bestimmt anders aus ...


PS:   womöglich hast du doch recht mit deiner Aussage   ,   aber das liegt dann eher an den technischen Mitteln die zur Zeit aktuell sind . Und man mit den Mitteln halt nur max 13,5 mrd Lichtjahre weit schauen kann. Weil evtl , noch weiteres nicht mehr aufgefangen werden kann ,  bzw   die Strahlung gegen Null geht oder sich komplett aufgelöst hat


----------



## GoldenMic (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

Wer sagt denn das wir in jede Richtung so weit schauen können? 
Ich denke nur das war der generell weiteste Blick der mit aktueller Technik möglich ist.
Wie groß das Universum ist udn wo genau die Mitte ist wird dir keiner sagen können.


----------



## Research (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

Laut Definition (u.A. von Einstein) ist das Universum unendlich. Und es wächst. Klingt Paradox, ist aber so. Und ob sich das Universum nur mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreitet?
Der Urknall: Nach langen Untersuchungen geht man von dem genannten Alter aus.


----------



## On/OFF (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

Ich frag mich eh bei der Urknall-Theorie ?

Wenn beim Urknall erst Raum und Zeit entstanden ist   ,   wie kann man dann beim Universum von Ausdehnung reden ?  Ergo  , nach denen ihrer Theorie muss es ja Einen Punkt gegeben haben wo  es stattgefunden haben muss

BZW annäherend berechnen lassen müsste


----------



## Research (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

Den Explosionspunkt?

Den kennt man heute nicht.


----------



## GoldenMic (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

Nach heutiger Sicht ist es eben so, dass sich das Universum mit einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit ausdehnt.
Das macht man daran fest, das sich die Sterne und Galaxien immer weiter voneinander entfernen.
Das traurige daran aus menschlicher Sicht ist, dass es im Universum dadurch immer einsamer wird.


----------



## On/OFF (20. Oktober 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Laut Definition (u.A. von Einstein) ist das Universum unendlich. Und es wächst. Klingt Paradox, ist aber so. Und ob sich das Universum nur mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausbreitet?
> Der Urknall: Nach langen Untersuchungen geht man von dem genannten Alter aus.


 
Das denke ich auch   ,  und deswegen denke ich  auch die Big Rip oder Crunch Theorie ist Quatsch und aus den Fingern gezogen
Und die Urknll-Theorie kannste eh in die Tonne kloppen



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Nach heutiger Sicht ist es eben so, dass sich das Universum mit einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit ausdehnt.
> Das macht man daran fest, das sich die Sterne und Galaxien immer weiter voneinander entfernen.
> Das traurige daran aus menschlicher Sicht ist, dass es im Universum dadurch immer einsamer wird.




Asso  ,  das dehnt sich aus  ?   Seit wann wissen die das ?   in einem Beobachtungszeitraum von 50 Jahren   ?  lol    die paar Jahre , daran machen die das fest   ?   , das ist echt Kleingeistig .   Vielleicht zieht es sich in 200 Jahren mal wieder kurz zusammen  ?


PS: nix gegen dich GoldenMic


----------



## GoldenMic (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

Spekulieren kann man viel.
Ich rede eher von der vorherrschenden wissenschaftlichen Meinung.

Persönlich finde ich da auch Lesch sehr interessant:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSVcjT9N3ic


----------



## Research (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

Man beobachtet das länger als 50 Jahre.


----------



## On/OFF (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

Lesch ist relativ cool  , ist wie Peter Lustig bei Löwenzahn   , nur für Fortgeschrittene ^^

Da das alles nur Theorien sind mit dem Urknall  und wir das anscheinend eh niemals aufklären können. nicht weil es uns an Zeit fehlt , sondern eher das es uns nur noch maximal 300 jahre gibt   wenn überhaupt  ( bzw solche die so eine Technologie weiter nutzen kann  wie Raustationen usw  )

Deswegen hier auch was lustikkes......


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL3lyJJ9pbs

Aber freue mich weiter über Diskussionen


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Deine Aussage  , klingt halt komisch  bzw die Urknalltheorie .    Beim Urknall began Raum und Zeit zu existieren ( nach deren ihrer Theorie )  . Und danach hat es sich kontinuierlich ausgedehnt .  Und wenn es Raum gibt sprich 3 Dimensionen , und wir nicht in der Mitte liegen  . Warum kann ich dann in jede Richtung konstant nur 13 Lichtjahre weit schauen ?



Komisch ist die Quantentheorie. 
Der Raum hat eben nicht nur 3 Dimensionen. Niemand weiß wie viele Dimensionen wirklich da sind. 3 können wir nur wahr nehmen und die 4. ist die Zeit. Darüber hinaus könnten noch mehr Dimensionen existieren. Laut der String Theorie wohl 11 oder so.



On/OFF schrieb:


> Ich glaub , wenn ich in einer 8 mrd Lichtjahre weit entfernten  Galaxie in den Himmel schauen würde , sähe das bestimmt anders aus ...



Natürlich sieht das anders aus. Du siehst den Sternenhimmel eben dieser Galaxie und wenn du ein riesen Fernrohr nimmst siehst du auch 13-14 Milliarden weit.



On/OFF schrieb:


> PS:   womöglich hast du doch recht mit deiner Aussage   ,   aber das liegt dann eher an den technischen Mitteln die zur Zeit aktuell sind . Und man mit den Mitteln halt nur max 13,5 mrd Lichtjahre weit schauen kann. Weil evtl , noch weiteres nicht mehr aufgefangen werden kann ,  bzw   die Strahlung gegen Null geht oder sich komplett aufgelöst hat



Nein soweit ich das verstanden hat gibt es danach nichts. Es gibt kein Licht das 20 Milliarden Jahre unterwegs war. Hier scheint es tatsächlich eine Mauer zu geben die wir mit unserer Technologie nicht durchdringen können.



On/OFF schrieb:


> Ich frag mich eh bei der Urknall-Theorie ?
> 
> Wenn beim Urknall erst Raum und Zeit entstanden ist   ,   wie kann man dann beim Universum von Ausdehnung reden ?  Ergo  , nach denen ihrer Theorie muss es ja Einen Punkt gegeben haben wo  es stattgefunden haben muss
> 
> BZW annäherend berechnen lassen müsste


 
Du musst dir den Urknall nicht als Exolosion in einem Raum vorstellen. Denn es gab ja keinen Raum. Der Raum entstand mit der Explosion. Die Explosion ist der Raum.
Ich sagte ja dass das nicht vorstellbar ist.


----------



## Uter (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Und ist das Universum Rund ?


Es gibt verschiedene Theorien. Gänig sind ellipsoid und rund, möglich sind aber auch abstraktere Formen, wie z.B. "kringelförmig".



On/OFF schrieb:


> Ich frag mich eigentlich wie kommen die auf die 13,5 milliarden Lichtjahre der Größe / Alter.


 Aktuell geht man von 13,7 milliarden Jahren aus. Darauf kommt man durch die Ausdehnung und afaik auch die chemische Zusammensetzung. Es braucht eine bestimmte Zeit, damit bestimmte Elemente entstehen/zerfallen.



On/OFF schrieb:


> Und die Urknll-Theorie kannste eh in die Tonne kloppen


Begründung? 
Die Relativitätstheorie verstehen afaik auch < 10% der Menschen, kann man sie deshalb auch in die Tonne kloppen? 



On/OFF schrieb:


> nicht weil es uns an Zeit fehlt , sondern eher das es uns nur noch maximal 300 jahre gibt   wenn überhaupt  ( bzw solche die so eine Technologie weiter nutzen kann  wie Raustationen usw  )


 Das ist 1. ot und 2. kein Fakt, sondern lediglich deine Vermutung. 

btw:
Bitte keine Doppelposts.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Lesch ist relativ cool  , ist wie Peter Lustig bei Löwenzahn   , nur für Fortgeschrittene ^^



Klingt komisch, ist aber so. 

Die Urknall-Theorie ist zwar eine derzeit brauchbare Theorie, aber sie soll - wie ich gehört habe - auf ganz schon vielen willkürlichen Annahmen basieren. Ausserdem gibt es immernoch Fragen wie: Was war vor dem Urknall? Gibt es mehrere Universen bzw ein Multiversum? Warum ist überhaupt etwas und nicht vielmehr nichts? 

_Ich glaube, daß unserem gegenwärtigen Bild der physikalischen Realität,  vor allem hinsichtlich des Wesens der Zeit, ein gewaltiger Umsturz  bevorsteht, er wird vielleicht sogar noch grösser sein, als die  Umwälzung, die bereits durch Relativitätstheorie und Quantenmechanik  ausgelöst worden ist._ Roger Penrose


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn das wir in jede Richtung so weit schauen können?



Wissenschaftler. Wir können theoretisch in keine Richtung weiter gucken, als c*(Alter des Universums), praktisch sinds 1-2 Milliarden Lichtjahre weniger.
Alles, was dahinterliegt (und das ist ggf. verdammt viel), gehört halt nicht zum für uns beobachtbaren Teil des Universums (der übrigens mit zunehmender Beschleunigung der Ausdehnung irgendwann weniger Objekte enthalten wird, als heute).




On/OFF schrieb:


> Ich frag mich eh bei der Urknall-Theorie ?
> 
> Wenn beim Urknall erst Raum und Zeit entstanden ist   ,   wie kann man dann beim Universum von Ausdehnung reden ?



Jetzt ists größer als eben -> "Ausdehnung". Erst recht gegenüber Laien.



> Ergo  , nach denen ihrer Theorie muss es ja Einen Punkt gegeben haben wo  es stattgefunden haben muss



Es gibt nicht, aber gab einen Punkt, an dem der Urknall stattgefunden hat. Aber es gibt kein "wo" zu diesem Punkt, denn an diesem Punkt war nun einmal unser gesamtes Universum. Der "Punkt" liegt also in der entferntesten Galaxie genauso, wie in deinem rechten Socken. Er ist kein Punkt mehr, sondern ein Universum.
Ggf. könnte ein externer Beobachter ein "wo" angeben - aber das wäre dann ein Thema für Religion&Philosophie, die Naturwissenschaften können keine Aussagen außerhalb unseres Universums treffen.




On/OFF schrieb:


> Asso  ,  das dehnt sich aus  ?   Seit wann wissen die das ?   in einem Beobachtungszeitraum von 50 Jahren   ?  lol    die paar Jahre , daran machen die das fest   ?   , das ist echt Kleingeistig .   Vielleicht zieht es sich in 200 Jahren mal wieder kurz zusammen  ?



Und vielleicht gewinne ich übermorgen im Lotto (an einem Montag. Ohne einen Schein abgegeben zu haben) und vielleicht wurden vor 1500 Jahren Drachen mit magischen Schwertern bekämpft. Vielleicht schreibst du irgendwann mal ein Buch drüber oder machst einen Rumpelkammerthread für wilde Spinnereien auf. Aber mit (Natur)Wissenschaft haben derartige haltlose Spekulationen rein gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## On/OFF (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und vielleicht gewinne ich übermorgen im Lotto (an einem Montag. Ohne einen Schein abgegeben zu haben) und vielleicht wurden vor 1500 Jahren Drachen mit magischen Schwertern bekämpft. Vielleicht schreibst du irgendwann mal ein Buch drüber oder machst einen Rumpelkammerthread für wilde Spinnereien auf. Aber mit (Natur)Wissenschaft haben derartige haltlose Spekulationen rein gar nichts zu tun.


 
sag ich doch ^^^  , ob das jetzt unbedingt in die Rummplkammer ( wilde Spinnereien    lol ) sollte   ,   kannst nur du wissen


----------



## totovo (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

Das Universum hat keine "Größe". Es ist ein multidimensionaler "Raum"
Es dehnt sich mit, oder mit annähernd Lichtgeschwindigkeit aus. Einige nehmen an, dass sich diese Ausdehnung verlangsamt, da herrscht großer Zwist in der wissenschaftlichen Gemeinde . Manche gehen auch davon aus, dass sich der Raum kurze Zeit nach dem Urknall und vor Allem während des Urknalls mit über-Lichtgeschwindigkeit ausgedehnt hat, was ja theoretisch gar nicht möglich ist.
Mein Physik Lehrer (ein sehr gebildeter und belesener Mann) hat mal gemeint, dass man mittlerweile davon ausgeht, dass das Universum ein kugelförmiges Gebilde ist und alle Galaxien sich auf der Hülle dieser Kugel befinden (ähnlich der Bildchen auf einem Wasserball). Durch die Ausdehnung entfernen sie sich immer weiter voneinander. im Inneren ist "nichts" leerer Raum oder Materie die wir nicht kennen. (Analogie zum Wasserball: nichts als Luft im Inneren)


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

Ist ja ganz interessant welche Theorien hier aufkommen.

Erstmal, die Erde liegt nicht in einem Spiralarm der Milchstraße, das wäre unser Tot. Sie liegt genau da zwischen. Wenn wir nachts in den Himmel schauen sehen wir den Spiralarm. In einem Spiralarm enstehen und vergehen Sterne.
Bei einer Supernova muss man mindesten 30 Mio Lichtjahre entfernt sein damit das Leben auf dem Planeten nicht vernichtet wird (Gammastrahlung).

Die Ausdehnung der Universums hat etwas mit der Masse zutun. Wir wissen heute, das wir ein offenes Universum haben Einstein lag damals falsch mit seiner Idee. Vor ca. 13,9 Mrd Jahren gab es den Urknall dank des Dreckeffekt hat ja nicht jedes Teilchen sein Antiteilchen gefunden so hat sich nach einer Ewigkeit von 3 min Wasserstoff und Helium gebildet. Um zu wissen das die Ausdehnung nicht langsamer wird oder gleich ist müssen wir wissen wie schwer das Universum ist. Nun das wurde ausgerechnet. W ist gleich die Dichte zur kritischen Dichte also wenn W größer eins ist fällt es irgendwann wieder zusammen. Bei W = eins wird es sich immer gleich ausdehnen und irgendwann Stoppen sowie Einstein es vermutet hat. Bei W kleiner eins wird es immer schneller und wird für immer Expandieren. So man hat herausgefunden das W > eins ist, es dehnt sich also immer und immer schneller aus. 
Wenn man die Größe des Universum herausfinden möchte muss man schon sagen welche größe (Durchmesser Umfang oder Volumen).   Man geht heute davon aus, das das Universum einen Durchmesser von mehr als 100 Mrd Lichjahre hat. 

Zur Form kann man heute sagen,
das Universum ist ein kugelförmiges Wabengebilde (wie ein Bienenstock oder ein Schwamm). Im Universums existieren sogar Galaxienhaufen auch wenn sich durch die Expansion des Raumes der Abstand der Galaxien vergrößert ziehen sich Galaxien gegenseitig an (gravitative wechselwirkung von Galaxien). Die Andromeda Galaxie wird in mehreren Mrd Jahren mit unserer Milchstraße verschmelzen (nicht stoßen) aber dann wird es unsere Sonne nicht mehr geben. 

Die am häufigsten vorkommenden Galaxien sind Zwerg Galaxien so wie die magellansche Wolke. Diese Galaxien sind als erstes entstanden, in einem Gebiet in dem es sehr viele davon gibt. Die sind miteinander verschmolzen haben dann Größere Galaxien gebildet z.B. elliptische Galaxien und daraus ist nach und nach ein Galaxie Haufen entstanden. Die sind jetzt noch dabei zu entstehen. Es sind die größten gebundenen gravitative Strukturen im Universum.
Erstaunlich ist auch das sich diese Haufen selber bewegen und die Lokale Gruppe (Milchstraße Andromeda magellanische Wolke usw) bewegen sich auf diesen virgo haufen zu. Virgo selber bewegt sich auf etwas zu das man den großen attraktor nennt, das sind eine Aneinanderreihung galaktischer haufen (ein Superhaufen) mit einer Ausdehnung von 500Mio Lichtjahren und da zwischen ist nichts. Das Universum ist wohl wie ein Schwamm aufgebaut und keiner kennt den Grund dafür. 

Alles kann man sich noch mal bei Alpha Centauri  von Lesch erklären lassen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Bei einer Supernova muss man mindesten 30 Mio Lichtjahre entfernt sein damit das Leben auf dem Planeten nicht vernichtet wird (Gammastrahlung).


 
Die Supernova die als Rückstand den Neutronenstern im Krebsnebel zurück ließ ist 7000 Lichtjahre entfernt. Der Erde hat das nicht geschadet.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

Es ist unendlich fertig


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Supernova die als Rückstand den Neutronenstern im Krebsnebel zurück ließ ist 7000 Lichtjahre entfernt. Der Erde hat das nicht geschadet.



Oh sorry ich meinte 30 Lichtjahre.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Oh sorry ich meinte 30 Lichtjahre.


 
Auch das ist reine Spekulation.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*



Robonator schrieb:


> Sagt mal hatten wir nicht schon so einen Thread?


 Jo hier:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ubt-ihr-das-wir-allein-sind-im-universum.html


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Auch das ist reine Spekulation.



Man kann das Mathematisch ausrechnen und das hat jemand gemacht. Das Ergebnis ist 30 Lichtjahre. 
Alpha Centauri Thema "Welche Kosmischen Katastrophen drohen uns" müsste das sein. 

Wann weiß auch ganz genau, das es seit es die Erde gibt, nie eine Supernova in unsere nähe gab. Grund dafür ist wohl auch, dass sich die Sonne mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit dreht wie die Spiralarme um das Zentrum der Milchstraße.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Wann weiß auch ganz genau, das es seit es die Erde gibt, nie eine Supernova in unsere nähe gab. Grund dafür ist wohl auch, dass sich die Sonne mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit dreht wie die Spiralarme um das Zentrum der Milchstraße.


 
Das würde ich nicht unterschreiben.
Innerhalb von 4,5 Milliarden Jahren die es die Erde schon gibt kann eine Menge passiert sein und niemand weiß davon.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

Würde ich auch nicht unterschreiben.

Aber wenn man das mal Logisch betrachtet so sind meine Elemente aus denen mein Körper besteht bei einer Supernova erbrütet worden bis hin zum Eisen. Unsere Sonne ist aus dem Staub der Supernova entstanden genauso wie die Aminosäuren. Das bedeutet eine Supernova ist der verzweifelte Versuch einer jeden Galaxie, leben entstehen zu lassen. 
Der Staub wird aus den Spiralarmen der Galaxie getrieben an einen sicheren Ort wo am ehesten Leben entstehen kann.
Eine Supernova entsteht aus einem massereichen Stern der sehr schnell Fusioniert also sein Wasserstoff aufbraucht. Die meisten Sterne sind aber Kleiner als die Sonne ca 95% es gibt also nicht so viele große Sterne so das jedes Jahr eine Supernova in unserer Galaxie vorkommt. Ich fände es nicht Logisch vom Universum das da wo leben Potential hat zu entstehen auch Leben einfach so ausgelöscht wird um neues enstehen zu lassen. Es wäre für mich unlogisch aber nicht auszuschließen. 

Wenn man mal davon ausgeht, das wir alleine in der Milchstraße sind und die Milchstraße ist 10 Mrd Jahre alt dann gab es 10 Mrd Supernoven und es hat 5,4 Mrd Supernove gebraucht, bis die Sonne durch den Kollaps einer Interstellaren Gaswolke entstanden ist


----------



## xnotnax (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde mal sagen, so groß das es über menschlichen verstand nicht mehr denkbar ist 
Deshalb halte ich auch an meiner Theorie fest , dass es 100% noch andere Lebewesen im Universum existieren die bestimmt schon 1mrd Jahre voraus sind


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

Das Universum hat weder Ende noch Anfang. Es ist Unendlich.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

Mal eine Sache die ich nicht ganz verstehe:

warum verändern sich die Sternbilder nicht? Das sind doch alles Sonnen. Aber die bewegen sich doch auch um andere Sonnensysteme oder nicht?

Edit: Ne schon selber gefunden Fixstern

die bwegen sich wohl nur minimal und wenn über größere Zeiträume. Und vom Beobachtungspunkt abhängig.


> Bei den meisten Fixsternen führt ihre tatsächliche Bewegung im Raum wegen der großen Entfernungen von der Erde nur zu einer sehr geringen Eigenbewegung an der gedachten Himmelskugel, sodass sich der _Fixsternhimmel_ erst über viele Jahrtausende merklich verändert und im Wesentlichen heute noch so aussieht wie in der Antike. Der Stern mit der bislang größten bekannten Eigenbewegung ist Barnards Pfeilstern; er verändert seinen Ort um 0,3° pro Jahrhundert, ist aber freiäugig nicht sichtbar.


Zur Größe des Universums: so wie es aussieht ist es wohl unendlich groß da es sich immer schneller ausdehnt. Das ist das größte Argument dafür.
Da es keine KRaft mehr gibt welche ausreichend der Expansion entgegenwirken kann. Es gibt ja sozusagen drei Modelle:

- Offen: es dehnt sich immer schneller und unendlich aus. Die expandierende Kraft ist stärker als die anziehende.
- Statisch: Expandierende und anziehende Kraft sind im Gleichgewicht
- Zusammenfallend: Die anziehende Kraft ist stärker und das Universum fällt wieder zusammen.

Hubble hatte schon damals entdeckt das Galaxien sich immer schneller bewegen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*



xnotnax schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, so groß das es über menschlichen verstand nicht mehr denkbar ist
> Deshalb halte ich auch an meiner Theorie fest , dass es 100% noch andere Lebewesen im Universum existieren die bestimmt schon 1mrd Jahre voraus sind


 
Hey dann wird dich das Interessieren 

Alpha Centauri - Sind wir allein im Universum - Folge 7 - YouTube

Alpha Centauri - Sind wir allein im Universum - Folge 27 - YouTube




BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Das Universum hat weder Ende noch Anfang. Es ist Unendlich.



Du hast vielleicht Recht

Alpha.Centauri.-.006.-.Wie.gross.ist.unser.Universum - YouTube


Update: Was ist an unserem Sonnensystem so besonders??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4LVqCuZTcQ


----------



## Ifosil (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

Ich glaub wir sind in diesem Punkt noch weit im Mittelalter, in 200 Jahren wird man denken "Ohh gott wie konnten die damals nur so primitiv sein". Wir sind wahrscheinlich weiter von der Wahrheit entfernt als wir glauben. Möglicherweise spielen mehrere Dimensionen eine Rolle.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Zur Größe des Universums: so wie es aussieht ist es wohl unendlich groß da es sich immer schneller ausdehnt. Das ist das größte Argument dafür.
> Da es keine KRaft mehr gibt welche ausreichend der Expansion entgegenwirken kann. Es gibt ja sozusagen drei Modelle:
> 
> - Offen: es dehnt sich immer schneller und unendlich aus. Die expandierende Kraft ist stärker als die anziehende.
> ...



Die Ausdehnung geht ins unendliche. Wäre das Universum unendlich, wäre es schon immer da gewesen, also kein Big Bang und würde sich nicht ausdehnen. Es hätte auch unendlich viele Sterne.
Das hat jemand vor 150 Jahren schon vermutet und ausgerechnet damals gab es noch die Überlegung von dunkel Wolken. Konnte aber nicht bestätigt werden. 

Mit den Dimensionen ist auch so eine Sache. Gravitation funktioniert nur im drei Dimensionalen Raum (lassen wie die Zeit mal weg).
Im Mittelalter ca. 6 -15 Jahrhundert hat die Kirche alles bestimmt und alles die was anderes behauptet haben als Ketzer verbrannt.


----------



## On/OFF (2. November 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht unterschreiben.
> Innerhalb von 4,5 Milliarden Jahren die es die Erde schon gibt kann eine Menge passiert sein und niemand weiß davon.


 

Das mein ich ja im übertragenem Sinne .  Das wir vielleicht jetzt nur eine Ausdehnung messen in den jetzt 200 oder 2000 Jahren  . Was ein Blinzeln ist .  'vielleicht ist es so wie ein pulsierendes Etwas . Und ist jetzt grad mal in der Ausdehnungsphase ... und nach 3 mrd Jahren zieht / fällt es  sich wieder mal kurz zusammen für x mrd Jahren , bis es sich wieder ausdehnt.   .   Vielleicht ist es wie sohne wabbellige Masse .


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. November 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

Alles Spekulationen. Das bringt doch nix. Wahrscheinlich ist sowieso vieles  Lug und Trug. Wir sind in der Matrix unseres Wahrnehmungsapparates - in  der Matrix des Gehirns. Neurowissenschaften sind m.E. viel erkenntnisbringender als Kosmologie. Die Wirklichkeit, wie wir sie kennen, gibt es nicht ausserhalb unseres Gehirns. Oder um es mit anderen Worten zu sagen: "Objektivität ist die Wahnvorstellung, Beobachtungen könnten ohne Beobachter gemacht werden". Heinz von Foerster


----------



## target2804 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

Sehr lustig, was hier teilweise so steht^^
ich empfehle jedem, den es wirklich interessiert, bücher von stephen hawking zu lesen.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Die Ausdehnung geht ins unendliche. Wäre das Universum unendlich, wäre es schon immer da gewesen, also kein Big Bang und würde sich nicht ausdehnen. Es hätte auch unendlich viele Sterne.


Das dachte zu erst auch immer aber es geht um den Raum. Wenn man sich den als Drahtgitter vorstellt so sind die Maschen unendlich nur die Kantenlängen nehmen zu. Also die Anzahl der kleinen Quadrate. Das hat mir mal eine Physiker erklärt und auch ene Seite mit Analogie verlinkt, aber finde das nicht mehr.



			
				 Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder um es mit anderen Worten zu sagen: "Objektivität ist die  Wahnvorstellung, Beobachtungen könnten ohne Beobachter gemacht werden".  Heinz von Foerster


Noch bekloppter ist es anzunehmen das die Welt nur existiert wenn ihr einen Namen geben. Das ist auch arrogant, weil wir ganz kleine LIchter sind. Warum sollen dann Sachen vorhanden sein welche wir nur beobachten können? Sie sind immer vorhanden, egal ob wir sie wahrnehmen oder nicht.


----------



## target2804 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

Ich denke der Grund dafür, dass wir uns das universum und seine vielfalt/größe etc. nicht genau und 100% erklären können ist ganz einfach, weil es unseren Horizont um einiges übersteigt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. November 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

*Headcrash*

Hat der Mensch Kenntnis von Dingen, die er nie beobachtet hat? Hat der Mensch Kenntnis von Kants "Ding an sich"? Leider nicht und das wird er auch nie haben. Was wir haben sind aber Erkenntnisse darüber, wie das Gehirn funktioniert und dass das Gehirn vieles von dem, was wir Wirklichkeit nennen, konstruiert. Z.B. gibt es "da draußen" gar keine Farben und auch keine Geräusche.   


*target2804* 


Wobei Hawkin in "Eine kurze Gerschichte der Zeit" schreibt: 

_"Jede physikalische Theorie ist insofern vorläufig, als sie nur eine Hypothese darstellt. Man kann sie nie beweisen. Wie häufig auch immer die Ergebnisse von Experimenten mit einer Theorie übereinstimmen, man kann nie sicher sein, dass das Ergebnis nicht beim nächsten Mal der Theorie widersprechen wird. Dagegen ist eine Theorie widerlegt, wenn man nur eine einzige Beobachtung findet, die nicht mit den aus ihr abgeleiteten Voraussagen übereinstimmt."


_


----------



## totovo (4. November 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> *target2804*
> 
> 
> Wobei Hawkin in "Eine kurze Gerschichte der Zeit" schreibt:
> ...



Hawking ist für mich einer der bedeutendsten Wissenschaftler der vergangenen Jahrzehnte. 
Er hat so viel zu unserem Verständnis für das Universum beigetragen, das ist schon fast unglaublich. Das Zitat was du hier angebracht hast ist eine ganz heiße Geschichte. da gibt es in der Wissenschaft einen klein Krieg. Die eine Minderheit, die Hawking in allen belangen zustimmt und die anderen, die seine Theorie stark anzweifeln. Ich würde zumindest soweit gehen und sagen, dass Hawking auf jeden Fall für das "Große Ganze" mit seinem Ausspruch recht hat. Wir kennen nicht alles Dimensionen und können uns längst nicht alle Phänomene außerhalb unseres Nanokosmos Erde erklären.
Auf der Erde würde ich ihm nur bedingt Recht geben. 
Dafür existieren die meisten physikalischen Gesetze zu lange und konnten bisher nie wiederlegt werden. Wobei ich auch nicht ausschließen möchte, dass sie eines Tages wiederlegt werden. Insofern ist Hawking ein echter Visionär und eine großartige Persönlichkeit, auch wegen seiner echt schlimmen Krankheit. 
Also, wenn uns einer etwas über das Universum erzählen kann dann er  Aber die Frage nach der Größe des Universums wird er auch nicht beantworten können


----------



## Pagz (4. November 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*



totovo schrieb:


> Hawking ist für mich einer der bedeutendsten Wissenschaftler der vergangenen Jahrzehnte.
> Er hat so viel zu unserem Verständnis für das Universum beigetragen, das ist schon fast unglaublich. Das Zitat was du hier angebracht hast ist eine ganz heiße Geschichte. da gibt es in der Wissenschaft einen klein Krieg. Die eine Minderheit, die Hawking in allen belangen zustimmt und die anderen, die seine Theorie stark anzweifeln. Ich würde zumindest soweit gehen und sagen, dass Hawking auf jeden Fall für das "Große Ganze" mit seinem Ausspruch recht hat. Wir kennen nicht alles Dimensionen und können uns längst nicht alle Phänomene außerhalb unseres Nanokosmos Erde erklären.
> Auf der Erde würde ich ihm nur bedingt Recht geben.
> Dafür existieren die meisten physikalischen Gesetze zu lange und konnten bisher nie wiederlegt werden. Wobei ich auch nicht ausschließen möchte, dass sie eines Tages wiederlegt werden. Insofern ist Hawking ein echter Visionär und eine großartige Persönlichkeit, auch wegen seiner echt schlimmen Krankheit.
> Also, wenn uns einer etwas über das Universum erzählen kann dann er  Aber die Frage nach der Größe des Universums wird er auch nicht beantworten können


 
Seine "Hypothese" (die gabs schon vor ihm) ist die Grundlage der modernen Wissenschaft. Es wird keinen seriösen Wissenschaftler geben, der dir diese Aussage anzweifelt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. November 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

Was Hawkins da sagt, ist eigentlich der Standard heutiger Wissenschaftstheorie nach Karl Popper. Popper hat ja gesagt, dass sich Theorien nicht beweisen, sondern nur falsifizieren lassen. Das hat was mit Induktion und Deduktion zu tun. Popper hat klar gemacht, dass induktive Schlüsse nicht sicher sind. Man, das ist schon lange her, dass ich mich damit beschäftigt habe. 

Ich halte Hawkin zwar auch für den bedeutendsten Wissenschaftler unserer Zeit, aber ich bin generell der Meinung, dass wir philosophisch unsere ganzen physikalischen Erkenntnisse mit Vorsicht genießen müssen. Inwieweit Theorien Aufschluss über die Wirklichkeit geben ist äusserst unsicher. Sicher ist nur, dass wir bestimmte Zusammenhänge verstehen und auch unter Umständen technisch nutzbar machen können. Ich nehme mal als einfaches Beispiel die Quantenmechanik, zu der selbst Feynman (war ein relativ bedeutender Wissenschaftler) in den späten 60ern sagte: "es ist sicher zu sagen, niemand versteht die Quantenmechanik". Er meinte das philosophisch. Verstehen tun wir ja was von ihr, zumindest soweit es mathematische Formalismen betrifft, aber was verstehen wir wirklich? Und wenn wir jetzt an die Stringtheorie, Dunkle Materie, Schwarze Löcher oder halt die Form und Grösse des Universums denken, afaik alles Hawkins Spezialgebiete, dann reicht die Frage, was verstehen wir wirklich sogar nicht mehr aus, denn diese Gebiete sind ja sogar ganz offiziell ungeheuer spekulativ. 

Deswegen bin ich auch aufs Gehirn gekommen. Ich glaube, unser Gehirn ist einfach nicht dafür gemacht, um das Universum zu verstehen. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzYHlHRzE3w


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> *Headcrash*
> 
> Hat der Mensch Kenntnis von Dingen, die er nie beobachtet hat? Hat der Mensch Kenntnis von Kants "Ding an sich"? Leider nicht und das wird er auch nie haben. Was wir haben sind aber Erkenntnisse darüber, wie das Gehirn funktioniert und dass das Gehirn vieles von dem, was wir Wirklichkeit nennen, konstruiert. Z.B. gibt es "da draußen" gar keine Farben und auch keine Geräusche.


Wer sagt denn das es da draußen keine Farben oder Geräusche gibt? Was ist mit den Tieren welche Sinnesorgane haben und genauso wahrnehmen können. Manchmal sogar Sachen welche wir selber nicht wahrnehmen können, sondern nur indirekt, durch Geräte und Messungen.

Ich halte es für falsch die Welt oder Natur nur von uns und unserer Wahrnehmung abhängig zu machen. Wobei mir bewußt ist das man (als Mensch) nur über die Wahrnehmung überprüfen kann. Aber die Erde hat schon lange vor uns existiert. Nur weil wir von "etwas" wissen, heisst es nicht, das dieses etwas nur dann existiert, wenn wir es wissen. Ich finde da nimmt sich der Mensch zu wichtig.


----------



## target2804 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn das es da draußen keine Farben oder Geräusche gibt? Was ist mit den Tieren welche Sinnesorgane haben und genauso wahrnehmen können. Manchmal sogar Sachen welche wir selber nicht wahrnehmen können, sondern nur indirekt, durch Geräte und Messungen.
> 
> Ich halte es für falsch die Welt oder Natur nur von uns und unserer Wahrnehmung abhängig zu machen. Wobei mir bewußt ist das man (als Mensch) nur über die Wahrnehmung überprüfen kann. Aber die Erde hat schon lange vor uns existiert. Nur weil wir von "etwas" wissen, heisst es nicht, das dieses etwas nur dann existiert, wenn wir es wissen. Ich finde da nimmt sich der Mensch zu wichtig.


 

das ist auch genau dsa problem, warum wir das universum nicht verstehen können. unser horizont reicht leider nicht über unseren tellerrand hinaus und wir können meistens nur bezug zu etwas herstellen, oder es verstehen, wenn wir einen bereits bekannten vergleich haben, oder etwas, das wir kennen.


----------



## Pagz (4. November 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn das es da draußen keine Farben oder Geräusche gibt? Was ist mit den Tieren welche Sinnesorgane haben und genauso wahrnehmen können. Manchmal sogar Sachen welche wir selber nicht wahrnehmen können, sondern nur indirekt, durch Geräte und Messungen.



Du hast da was falsch verstanden:
Natürlich gibt es solche physikalischen Phänomene, die wir Farben (also Licht mit einer bestimmten Wellenlänge) bzw Geräusche (Schwingungen von Molekülen) nennen. Mehr können wir allerdings nicht sagen, also nicht, was das jetzt eigentlich ist. Deswegen haben wir es Farbe und Geräusch genannt. Diese Begriffe sind allerdings völlig zufällig gewählt und sagen nicht über die Welt aus
Wen das interessiert kann ja mal "Sprachkrise um 1900" oder so googeln


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

So wie ich den radikalen Konstruktivismus verstanden habe erschaffen wir durch unsere Begriffsgebungen und Ideen die Welt. Erst wenn die Dinge einen Namen haben, existieren sie.

Aber vielleicht habe ich es auch falsch verstanden.

Edit: Sorry, habe das wohl mit dem Idealismus verwechselt.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das dachte zu erst auch immer aber es geht um den Raum. Wenn man sich den als Drahtgitter vorstellt so sind die Maschen unendlich nur die Kantenlängen nehmen zu. Also die Anzahl der kleinen Quadrate. Das hat mir mal eine Physiker erklärt und auch ene Seite mit Analogie verlinkt, aber finde das nicht mehr.
> .


 
Mit dem System Drahtgitter kann ich nicht zustimmen weil ich kann 1m² auch in (gegen)Unendlich viele Gitter unterteilen und nach diesem System müssten die Maschen zunehmen gegen Unendlich und die Kantenlänge würde gegen Unendlich klein laufen. 

Ich stelle mir die Raumzeit vor wie Wasser, das kann man sich besser im einem dreidimensionalen Raum vorstellen. Ein Gitteraufbau wäre mir zu primitiv. Man sollte jetzt aber Wasser nicht zu wörtlich nehmen, da das Wasser in dem Sinn keine Materie ist. Es geht mir nur um Raumfülle im System der Zeit. Ein Schwarzes Loch wäre wie eine Luftblase die von der Raumzeit abgetrennt ist. Der Ereignishorizont ist der Rand der Blase. Die Sonne wäre eine Masse die die Raumzeit verdrängt und so Gravitation entstehen lässt, wie wir sie in unserem Sonnensystem erfahren. 

Raumzeit lässt sich sehr schwer Vorstellen.


Was Kant damit sagen will ist das, das die Menschen Sprache zur Verständigung untereinander nutzen Farbe ist das deutsche Wort ein Engländer sagt Color. Unser Gehirn hat die Sprache erfunden, alles was wir beobachten muss auch definiert werden, damit jeder weiß was gemeint ist. Es ist alles eine kommunikative Verschlüsselung mehr nicht.

Hawkin sagt nichts was andere Naturwissenschaftler nicht auch sagen. Eine Theorie ist nur dann gut, wenn man sie auch kaputt testen kann. Nehmen wie die Relativitätstheorie diese ist eine gute Theorie, da man die Möglichkeit hat sie auszurechnen oder zu testen. Man konnte an einem ehemaligen Doppelstensytem mit zwei Pulsaren (Neutronenstern) die Relativitätstheorie genauer bestimmen als man sie in der Theorie hätte ausrechnen können. 
Die Stringtheorie ist müll, da man sie nicht testen kann. Sie kann weder bestätigt noch wiederlegt werden. 

btw  wir wissen schon wie das Universum aufgebaut ist nur nicht das wieso.

"Das Leben im Universum wird sich niemals mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegen können aber dafür eine Distanz in einer Sekunde zurücklegen wofür das Licht Mrd Jahre Braucht. Das leben findet immer einen Weg der einfacher ist"


----------



## pedi (13. November 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

zu gross für unseren kleinen geist.


----------



## orca113 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

Vorneweg, ich weiss das dies hier nicht das Thema dafür ist. Aber ich möchte keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen. Denke aber da ich hier am ehesten eine Antwort bekomme:

Wie heisst das Fremdwort (wenn es denn eins gibt) dafür das alle Stoffe/Systeme/Lebenwesen im Universum... das bestreben haben den energieärmsten bzw energiesparsamsten Zustand einzunehmen?

Wäre nett wenn das jemand mal eben nennen könnte.


----------



## Niza (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

Wie sagte Buzz Lightyear aus Toy Story so schönpassend:
"Bis zur unendlichkeit und noch viel weiter."

Ganz kurz und ohne viele Worte gesagt:
Die größe liegt deutlich Außerhalb unserer Verstellungskraft.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*



orca113 schrieb:


> Vorneweg, ich weiss das dies hier nicht das Thema dafür ist. Aber ich möchte keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen. Denke aber da ich hier am ehesten eine Antwort bekomme:
> 
> Wie heisst das Fremdwort (wenn es denn eins gibt) dafür das alle Stoffe/Systeme/Lebenwesen im Universum... das bestreben haben den energieärmsten bzw energiesparsamsten Zustand einzunehmen?
> 
> Wäre nett wenn das jemand mal eben nennen könnte.


 
Ein geläufiges Fremdwort für den Vorgang als solchen wäre mir nicht bekannt, aber ggf. suchst du "Entropie", also die Energiedichte/Ordnung des Systems als solchem?


----------



## orca113 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie groß ist das Universum?*

Ja mh, schwer zu sagen. Will das Thema aber nicht versauen hier. 

Schonmal danke. Das Hilft schonmal. Wir hatten eben "Enthalpie" als den Begriff...


----------

